# Removing Sentra Tail Lights



## redline95gle (Dec 18, 2005)

hey everybody, i was wondering if any of you know how to remove the tail lights off of a 95 sentra gle.

thanks a lot


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

redline95gle said:


> hey everybody, i was wondering if any of you know how to remove the tail lights off of a 95 sentra gle.
> 
> thanks a lot


The FSM says it has nuts and butyl sealant.
So i guess remove nuts and push off body panel, maybe warm as suggested below for install?

To instal apply seal and warm with hot air gun to a little below 60 C
see BT-26


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

im not sure on the gxe but i assume its similar to the other b14 modles, there are 3 10mm bolts behind the light, just peel the carpetting back to get to them. after you remove the nuts and the wiring just pull out the light, its the same for the lights on the trunk


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah the sticky black sealer is a pain in the ass that y its so hard to get them off...when you pull them out make sure that black stuff doesnt get on anything its hard to get it off


----------



## UltimateX (Jun 3, 2006)

There are standard bolts holding the Tail lights on, also they have the Black Sealant. I had some guy fix my Right Brake light from a Short for Ground and he got that black stuff right under the tail light on the body. It's VERY hard to wipe/spray off... but VERY EASY to use a Razor Blade (without scratching your paint) to take it off. The black sealant was on my car for about 3 weeks with normal washing and it wouldnt come off so i took a Razor Blade to it, came off like butter.


----------

